# Kat. 2 ISO 13849-1 | Tests der Sicherheitsfunktion



## daniel80 (25 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

gem. Anforderungen an Kat. 2 (Kap. 6.2.5), müssen die Sicherheitsfunktionen durch die Maschinensteuerung geprüft werden. 

Weiter unten steht, dass die Einleitung des Tests automatisch erfolgen KANN. 

Was bedeutet das? Dass die Sicherheitsfunktion auch manuell geprüft werden kann?

Im aktuellen Fall geht es um die Überwachung eines pneumatischen Roboter-Greifers im Hinblick darauf, ob ein Bauteil gegriffen wurde oder nicht. Da dieser Vorgang sichtbar ist, könnte der Test auch manuell erfolgen.


----------



## daniel80 (25 August 2021)

Ergänzung - Testraten: 

Gem. EN ISO 13849-2, Kap. 9.2.3, wird die Testrate mit > 100 der Anforderungsrate angegeben. Das würde in meinem Fall bedeuten: Testrate 100 größer als ein Zyklus (Greifer auf / zu). Macht für eine manuelle Betätigung keinen Sinn. ABER: In der Anmerkung 1 steht auch, dass die Notwendigkeit / Umfang von Tests durch die RBU festgelegt werden. Welche Kriterien würdet ihr für die RBU ansetzen, damit die Testrate auch deutlich kleiner ausfällt?


----------



## Blockmove (25 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Welche Kriterien würdet ihr für die RBU ansetzen, damit die Testrate auch deutlich kleiner ausfällt?


Keine 

Wenn ich wirklich Kat.2 mit niedrigerer Testrate brauchen sollte, dann würde ich das mit einem externen Sicherheitsdienstleister ausarbeiten.
Macht man sowas selber, dann gibt sowas erfahrungsgemäß Diskussionen.


----------



## s_kraut (25 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Ergänzung - Testraten:
> 
> Gem. EN ISO 13849-2, Kap. 9.2.3, wird die Testrate mit > 100 der Anforderungsrate angegeben. Das würde in meinem Fall bedeuten: Testrate 100 größer als ein Zyklus (Greifer auf / zu). Macht für eine manuelle Betätigung keinen Sinn. ABER: In der Anmerkung 1 steht auch, dass die Notwendigkeit / Umfang von Tests durch die RBU festgelegt werden. Welche Kriterien würdet ihr für die RBU ansetzen, damit die Testrate auch deutlich kleiner ausfällt?


Wenn z.B. durch Ausfall des Greifers keine Gefährdung entsteht und man mit Schutzzaun o.ä. Einhausung verhindern kann, dass Teile herausgeschleudert werden, dann käme man vermutlich bei der RBU bei PLb oder noch weniger raus und dann ist nicht schlimm wenn du den PLd aufgrund niedriger Testrate nicht erreichst. 
Dann kann man trotzdem noch überlegen ob man das wirtschaftliche Risiko in Kauf nimmt, dass es halt ab und zu mal in der Zelle scheppert, und die Anlage in Reparatur überführt wird und der Kundendienst wird sich auch freuen wenn er mal wieder raus darf.

Davon abgesehen wird dich jeder für verrückt erklären wenn der Greifer in jedem Takt 100x auf und zu gehen muss für Testzwecke


----------



## daniel80 (25 August 2021)

Problem dabei ist, dass ich Mitigieren kann wie ich will (Einhausen etc.), der Kunde schreibt für jede Sicherheitsfunktion PLd vor...

Mal abgesehen von der Testrate: Wäre der manuelle Test (1x pro Schicht o.ä.) auch möglich? Siehe Hinweis, dass die Einleitung des Tests auch automatisch erfolgen kann.


----------



## s_kraut (25 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Problem dabei ist, dass ich Mitigieren kann wie ich will (Einhausen etc.), der Kunde schreibt für jede Sicherheitsfunktion PLd vor...


geht halt nicht alles ohne Weiteres in PLd oder e. 

Kannst z.B. am Greifer den Druck überwachen, der müsste ja beim Greifvorgang gegen Null gehen, wenn du federkraftschließend greifst.
Und verriegeln, dass der nicht angesteuert wird, das müsste beides im geforderten PL problemlos gehen. 
Noch die sichere Endlage am Greifer überwachen und verriegeln (wenn er nicht gescheit zu ist bzw. die sichere Endlage überfährt) als Weiterschaltbedingung.


daniel80 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Testrate: Wäre der manuelle Test (1x pro Schicht o.ä.) auch möglich? Siehe Hinweis, dass die Einleitung des Tests auch automatisch erfolgen kann.


wenn es Kat 2 sein muss, dann ist die häufige Testung vorgeschrieben.


----------



## daniel80 (25 August 2021)

Kat. 2 muss es ja mindestens schon sein, da PLmin=d gefordert. 

Bzgl. der Endlagen-Überwachung am Greifer: Wäre auch mein Ansatz gewesen (auch für den zyklischen Test), ABER: Wir verbauen Standard-SMC-Zylinder bzw. -Endschalter. Inwieweit sind die Schalter für die Überwachung bzw. Einhaltung des geforderten PL geeignet? Bzw. allgemeine Verständnisfrage: Müssen die Schalter in die Verifikation der Sicherheitsfunktion mit aufgenommen werden?


----------



## Tommi (25 August 2021)

Hallo,

in der 13849 steht auch Folgendes:



> für Kategorie 2, Anforderungsrate ≤ 1/100 der Testrate (siehe auch die Anmerkung in Anhang K); oder die Prüfung erfolgt unmittelbar bei Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion und die Gesamtzeit zum Erkennen des Ausfalls und zur Überführung der Maschine in einen nicht gefahrbringenden Zustand (in der Regel wird die Maschine angehalten) ist kürzer als die Zeit bis zum Erreichen der Gefährdung (siehe auch ISO 13855);


das mit dem 1/100stel habe ich irgendwie noch nie begriffen, kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## s_kraut (25 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Kat. 2 muss es ja mindestens schon sein, da PLmin=d gefordert.
> 
> Bzgl. der Endlagen-Überwachung am Greifer: Wäre auch mein Ansatz gewesen (auch für den zyklischen Test), ABER: Wir verbauen Standard-SMC-Zylinder bzw. -Endschalter. Inwieweit sind die Schalter für die Überwachung bzw. Einhaltung des geforderten PL geeignet? Bzw. allgemeine Verständnisfrage: Müssen die Schalter in die Verifikation der Sicherheitsfunktion mit aufgenommen werden?


Was macht der Zylinder bzw. Greifer bei Leckage oder Druckverlust?


----------



## Blockmove (25 August 2021)

Mir ist nicht klar welche Sicherheitsfunktion du am Greifer brauchst.
Normalerweise versucht man Greifer mechanisch sicher zu gestalten.
Also - wie schon angesprochen - durch Federkraft geschlossen.
Pneumatik am Roboter ist für Sicherheitsanwendungen immer kritisch.
Wenn deine Ventile am Arm montiert sind, dann frag mal beim Hersteller, ob wie es da mit Sicherheit aussieht  

Die SMC-Zylinder haben doch mehrere Nuten. Da kannst du doch auch mehrere Zylinderschalter montieren.
Wenn du z.B. 2 Schalter für geschlossen und 2 Schalter für offen hast, dann kannst du auch ziemlich problemlos eine sichere Auswertung mit Standardbauelementen machen. Am besten noch Zylinderschalter von unterschiedlichen Herstellern.
Ist sicher weniger Aufwand als Kat.2


----------



## s_kraut (26 August 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der 13849 steht auch Folgendes:
> 
> ...








						Kategorie 2 Anfrage
					

Meiner Meinung nach viele verstehen eigentlich nicht wie eine Kat. 2 aufgebaut werden muss (ich selbst nicht), so ist einfach zu sagen: "liest da und da, da ist alles sehr klar beschrieben," aber sie selber verstehen es auch nicht.  Deswegen ein Beispiel mit echten Komponenten wäre es Super...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




da hat es Holgermaik ganz nett erklärt.


----------



## s_kraut (26 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar welche Sicherheitsfunktion du am Greifer brauchst.
> Normalerweise versucht man Greifer mechanisch sicher zu gestalten.
> Also - wie schon angesprochen - durch Federkraft geschlossen.
> Pneumatik am Roboter ist für Sicherheitsanwendungen immer kritisch.
> ...


Hab da grad noch eine nette Folie aus dem 2020er SIL-Slam gefunden  🤠


Schreit immer jeder nach SIL und PL und meint, dass seine Fehlkonstruktion dadurch besser wird (ist jetzt auf niemand persönlich bezogen!)


----------



## daniel80 (27 August 2021)

Nochmal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Ist für Kat. 2 ein zyklischer Test erforderlich? Muss der zwangsweise (durch die Steuerung) durchgeführt werden, oder geht das auch manuell, zB beim Start der Anlage? 

Ich habe in der Literatur Verweise darauf gefunden, dass der Test auch manuell (durch den Bediener) durchgeführt werden kann. Natürlich ausserhalb der von der Norm vorgegebenen Zyklen. 

Gerne hierzu Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## s_kraut (27 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Ist für Kat. 2 ein zyklischer Test erforderlich? Muss der zwangsweise (durch die Steuerung) durchgeführt werden, oder geht das auch manuell, zB beim Start der Anlage?
> 
> Ich habe in der Literatur Verweise darauf gefunden, dass der Test auch manuell (durch den Bediener) durchgeführt werden kann. Natürlich ausserhalb der von der Norm vorgegebenen Zyklen.
> 
> Gerne hierzu Erfahrungsberichte.


Ja, Kat. 2 ist bekannt für ihre hohen Anforderungen an Tests.

Kannst dich hier recht eingehend informieren inkl. Schaltungsbeispiele:


			https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3145
		


Seite 52 steht was du wissen musst.


----------



## Elektriko (27 August 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Ist für Kat. 2 ein zyklischer Test erforderlich? Muss der zwangsweise (durch die Steuerung) durchgeführt werden, oder geht das auch manuell, zB beim Start der Anlage?
> 
> Ich habe in der Literatur Verweise darauf gefunden, dass der Test auch manuell (durch den Bediener) durchgeführt werden kann. Natürlich ausserhalb der von der Norm vorgegebenen Zyklen.
> 
> Gerne hierzu Erfahrungsberichte.


Kat.2 ist schwierig zu verstehen und zu verwenden. Ich glaube, dass viele Leute verstehen sie nicht genau. Ich bin eine von denen. Die beste Erklärung die ich bekommen habe ist die folgende:


safety_PL schrieb:


> Ich würde wie @stevenn auch empfehlen den IFA Report und dort vor allem die Beispiel-Schaltungen durchzugehen. Da findest du zumindest für die jeweiligen Subsysteme ganz konkrete Beispiele (siehe z.B. 8.2.11 Beispiel 11 zeigt dir wie die Umsetzung von Kat. 2 in einem Aktoren-Subsystem ausschauen könnte).
> 
> Das man Kategorie 2 für eine Komplette Sicherheitsfunktion (also alle drei I-L-O Subsysteme) eher selten sieht, warum und das man meistens versucht das zu umgehen wurde glaube ich im Thread schon detailliert behandelt. Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel man allein in einem Subsystem "drumrum" basteln muss um die Anforderungen an Kat 2 einhalten zu können ist das meiner Meinung nach auch mehr als einleuchtend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2021)

Mir hat mal jemand erzählt, dass die Kat.2 ursprünglich von den Verpackungsmaschinenherstellern gefordert wurde.
Wenn du 10000 Dosen in der Schicht zumachst, dann hast du kein Problem mit der hunderfachen Testung von irgendwelchen Aktoren im laufenden Prozess. Ist ja auch im Prinzip nachvollziehbar.
Im Laufe des Normierungsprozesses wurde dann immer weiter nachgeschärft (Betrachtung aller Betriebsarten / Zustände) so dass nun die Kat.2 auch in der Branche nicht mehr verwendet wird.


----------



## s_kraut (27 August 2021)

Kann schon Sinn machen wenn man echt halt nur wenig Drähte hat und viel Geld....


----------

